# Some sort of worm???



## Sammy Islam (27 Feb 2020)

So last night after rescuing like 7 baby shrimp from my prefilter i decided to check around my tank to see how many of the little critters were out and about after lights off. While i was doing this i noticed a worm, at first i thought it was a runner from a crypt as it was a similar colour to a crypt stalk (purpleish). It was like 2inches long and thin and when it retracted because of my phone light i realised it was a worm!!! 
What sort of worm could this be? It was purpleish with white/transparent tip. Should i be worried because i sh*t myself when i realised what it was 

Only photo i could get before it retracted/retreated.


----------



## dw1305 (27 Feb 2020)

Hi aa





Sammy Islam said:


> It was like 2inches long and thin and when it retracted because of my phone light i realised it was a worm!!!  What sort of worm could this be? ..........Should i be worried


First thing is don't worry. The answer is that it may well be an actual earthworm, that has come in with the substrate? Some earthworms are mainly aquatic, <"_Eisenella tetraedra">_ is a common one and some of the epigeic (leaf litter) earthworms are very tolerant of water-logging and can survive considerable periods of immersion.

I've had them end up in the tank (tipped in via the rain-water water change), and often I've failed to re-find them for weeks, before eventually they've turned up still alive and looking fairly healthy, always in the moss. 





Sammy Islam said:


> It was purpleish with white/transparent tip.


Have a look at <"_Dendrodrilus rubidus">._

cheers Darrel


----------



## Sammy Islam (27 Feb 2020)

Thanks, it could be that. I used tropica soil so not sure if it would come in that?

Will it multiply? Do i need to remove it? Can it be killed?

I'm not a fan of worms/snakes


----------



## alto (28 Feb 2020)

Excellent photo 

Think of it as aerating and tidying your substrate 
It’s likely not that easy to annihilate without some serious firepower - or massive substrate upheaval  
(so just stop looking and follow Darrel’s sage advice )

(though I’m seriously  over any worms in my aquarium ... no kuhli loaches either)


----------



## dw1305 (28 Feb 2020)

Hi all,





Sammy Islam said:


> Will it multiply?


No.





Sammy Islam said:


> Do i need to remove it?


Yes, ideally. It will die eventually. Until it dies it isn't a problem, and after death it would be the same as having a large dead snail, or a  small dead fish, in the tank, not disastrous, but better out than in.





Sammy Islam said:


> Can it be killed?





alto said:


> t’s likely not that easy to annihilate without some serious firepower - or massive substrate upheaval


As @alto says not easily, without killing things you might like.

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (28 Feb 2020)

dw1305 said:


> I've had them end up in the tank (tipped in via the rain-water water change), and often I've failed to re-find them for weeks, before eventually they've turned up still alive and looking fairly healthy, always in the moss.



In my aquaponic sump filter setup in the garden that also has an HMF sponge. When cleaning the sponge it's always littered with small earthworms in it. And it's a pretty dense sponge i can't get them out if they don't come on there own. 

Might be the reason why i also always find frogs on the sponge.


----------



## Sammy Islam (28 Feb 2020)

alto said:


> Excellent photo
> 
> Think of it as aerating and tidying your substrate
> It’s likely not that easy to annihilate without some serious firepower - or massive substrate upheaval
> ...



I will try forget about it, i'm not sure i'll ever see it again but have named him (earthworm) Jim. Will it grow to become massive? I kinda hope it dies to be honest as i don't think i'll be able to pull it out.

No kuli loaches for me either haha


----------

